# Powershell: Prüfen ob es bestimmte Wert in der Registry gibt



## MasterJM (21. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,
ich kenne mich bis dato leider nicht mit Powershell aus.
Ich möchte an einer bestimmten Stell prüfen, ob es dort einen Wert in der Registry gibt.

Wenn es den Wert gibt, soll eine Variable mit dem Namen des Wertes gefüllt werden. Derzeit sind 6~7 Werte denkbar, die dort stehen können.
Leider klappen meine Versuche bis dato nicht.
Kann jemand helfen?

Pfad wäre z.B. HKLM:\SOFTWARE\WOW6432Node\Intel\
Dort soll geschaut werden ob es den Eintrag X, Y oder Z gibt, wenn ja, soll $var mit X,Y oder Z gefüllt werden.

Danke,
Gruß


----------



## StormChaser (21. Oktober 2019)

Microsoft bietet dazu in seinen docs einiges an Infos:
https://docs.microsoft.com/de-de/po...rking-with-registry-entries?view=powershell-6


----------

